# Double Trouble



## Impulse Fishing (Apr 19, 2013)

The first day of the 6th Annual Cowboys and Cajuns Redfish rodeo began with a very resounding BANG! Redfish as thick as hair on my head were gorging themselves on crabs and probably everything else crawling on the bottom of the 20 foot hole. Many fish came up with huge pot bellies and most were under 27". In fact, our weight for the tournament is somewhere in the neighborhood of 27 lbs for 3 fish. Most tournaments require 2 redfish under 27" but this one throws in a 3rd to make it more interesting! It sure didn't take long for the customers to catch their limit and we had to do the ice chest shuffle to fit them all in the KYSEK. After the smoke cleared on the redfish we took off looking for trout. I decided to go off the beaten path to a bay I haven't fished this fall yet. We were greeted with birds diving and shrimp jumping. Speckled trout were thick underneath the shrimp and the boys put a good lick on them. They must've caught nearly 200 trout but since most were undersized, only 60 stayed in the boat. What a day! I have a different crew tomorrow and we are hoping we can repeat!

Capt. Rob Dupont
Impulse Fishing Charters
225-776-9820
www.impulsefishingcharters.com
www.facebook.com/impulsefishing
Instagram @impulsefishing


----------

